# Two Old Headbadges - Need Some Resto Advice



## Buster1 (Apr 1, 2012)

What do you guys think I should do to these?  The Westfield one has some blue housepaint on it, though the colors underneath are somewhat intact.

Is there anything I should...or better yet SHOULDN'T soak or apply to these?  I'd like to clean them up basically, not totally refinish them from scratch, but I'd like them to look sharp and I don't want to harm the original paint or colors.

Thanks.


----------



## spook1s (Apr 2, 2012)

I had good luck with vinegar and a VERY light hand with some 0000 steel wool. I let the badge soak in the vinegar for awhile and then lighted wooled it.  Maybe try using a wash cloth and some rubbing compound?
The ELGIN badge should come out looking pretty nice!


----------

